

How to win like Waze: turn users into contributors - JamesCRR
http://www.bigdatarepublic.com/author.asp?section_id=2817&doc_id=264506&

======
JamesCRR
One thing I missed out from the article: Waze contributors get direct access
to the Waze devs once their data collection is high enough. This is a
fascinating model that doesn't condescend to app users, but elevates them to
having an active role in improving the app.

------
sergeyKis
so what will happens with Waze now?

